# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Bionobol

## Xtralarg

Anyone had any experiences with this Bulgarian dbol ?

----------


## MichaelCC

I've never seen this kind of Bionabol. I think, todays presentation of bionabol is packed in blisters by 10 tabs each. I try to find some older presentation pictures for you - that presentantion was packed in glass bottles per 40 tabs.

----------


## MichaelCC

Here are my older presentation Bionabol's BOX pictures ...

----------


## MichaelCC

bottle pictures ...

----------


## MichaelCC

Information sheet - read it carefully  :Smilie:

----------


## Xtralarg

> Information sheet - read it carefully



MMMMMMMMM Interesting,noticed a couple of spelling mistakes as well :LOL:  

Thanks for the input bro.

----------


## Phenom

> Anyone had any experiences with this Bulgarian dbol?


Hey bro, i had 100 of those babies at the start of my last course, they seemed ok, but i only had 100 and after building up to 7 a day they didn't last long, then i switched to Danabol blue hearts.

Like i said though, they seemed to work ok stacked with Sust 250 to start the course. Good luck brother.  :Smilie:

----------


## little-one

> Information sheet - read it carefully


Yes....I found that the third sentence was quite imformative.

----------


## winstrol1978

is fake.

----------


## Xtralarg

> is fake.


How do you know this?

----------


## Seajackal

Welcome aboard winny!  :Smilie:

----------


## Xtralarg

> Welcome aboard winny!


Whats your opinion on them Seajakal? They seem to work well.

----------


## Seajackal

> Whats your opinion on them Seajakal? They seem to work well.


Man, I'm really sorry for this but looking at the Anabolic 2005 I found a pic
of a counterfeit that pretty much looks like yours. As Big Mike stated he
had posted older version of bottles Bionabols, he knows European gear like
no oneelse here so please take his words in this one bro. As you might
know most of the Dbols fakes really contains some doses of Methyltest and
this one will for some reason make you fell "something" as feed back but
don't forget that 25-50 mgs of Methyltest is way *HARSHER* than
100mgs of drols in your liver, so please be careful in this, you probably
have felt really good agression as feedback and mood swingings when
taking those supposed Dbols, it's expected under methyltest as feedback. If
you want to get them tested for a piece of mind please shot me a PM and I
can tell you where you could get them tested. But definitly don't take them
cuz they are counterfeit for sure. I'll try to post a pic of the counterfeits
when I get it scanned.  :Frown:

----------


## MadRussian

Sorry mate but looks like you are not lucky.Check the pictures, by the way I'm not far from you :Smilie:  Hartlepool

----------


## Xtralarg

> Sorry mate but looks like you are not lucky.Check the pictures, by the way I'm not far from you Hartlepool



Thanks mate,looks like im gona be getting some money back :Wink/Grin:

----------


## MadRussian

> Thanks mate,looks like im gona be getting some money back


Good idea and if you have some more questions just ask.

----------


## funbos

i had thats dbol and it dont have a taste plenty of tabs were broken. but that was a 18 months ago. i know a people who used only it and have gains abaut 10-14 pounds (6 weeks) so it work or maybee its PLACEBO. All the time i was thinking that is a shit but legit shit and now im know that is only shit  :Smilie: 

MadRussian know what he talking abaut IMO  :Smilie:

----------


## funbos

even its legit still IMO its worst dbol i ever used.

----------


## ultimate muscle

they stopped producing bionabol in march 2005 cus they did not get there license again.. so any made after this date are fake...

----------


## IMTH

guys im from bulgaria and i just got 1k tabs from the old packing bionabol..its 100% real but exp date is 09.2005..hmmm what should i do..give em a try? :Smilie:

----------


## DarKOmeN

same as "MichaelCC" brown bottle bionabol iv used n theyv workd great gud dbol but i may have been 1 of the lucky 1s :Evil2:

----------

